# Help needed with an Amyraut quote on the Mosaic covenant and its promised blessings



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 3, 2020)

What do you think Moïse Amyraut is saying in the below extract about the blessings promised under Moses? I think that I have understood him but, as I literally have not slept a wink, I thought I would run it past y'all: 

For as for what is alleged, that all the Blessings which God promises in the Books of _Moses_ to those whom he prescribes a Religion to upon his Covenant, are of Temporal things, which have no further relation then only to the durance of this Life, and therefore there can be no certain proof of the Soul's immortality drawn from thence; if it were so, the Covenant would be frustraneous and to no purpose.

For I dare boldly affirm that of all those which are therein recorded with praise for religiously observing it, not one did attain, I do not say a perfect felicity of the present life so long as it lasted, for recompense of his Piety, but not so much as might countervale the afflictions which he suffered. In so much that God himself in attesting their constant observance of his Covenant, should accuse and condemn himself of being deficient towards them; since they lived miserably for the greatest part of their Days. And those words of _Jacob, My days have been few and evil,_ would be an eternal reproach to his promises and his Providence.

Wherefore it must either be denied that there was any Religion constituted by the command of God in the Books of _Moses,_ or the _Sadducees_ must confess that the immortality of the Soul is presupposed therein and confirmed by the testimony of God himself; since the belief of the corruptibility of our minds subverts the foundation of all Religion in the World.

Moïse Amyraut, _A treatise concerning religions, in refutation of the opinion which accounts all indifferent. Wherein is also evinced the necessity of a particular revelation, and the verity and preeminence of the Christian religion above the pagan, Mahometan, and Jewish rationally demonstrated_ (London: Will. Nealand, 1660), Part 2.3, pp 185-86.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 9, 2020)

He's arguing that the promises in the Old Testament can't have been focused primarily on the blessings of this world, because if they were, God failed miserably at keeping them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 10, 2020)

To summarize,
1) my opponents say that the Mosaic covenant had only temporal blessings and so is no proof of the eternality of the soul.
2) But those who obeyed received little recompense in proportion to their obedience,
3) therefore they must be rewarded in eternity.
I don't think he's actually making a determination one way or the other here on whether the OT included eternal promises.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Dec 10, 2020)

"frustraneous" is my new favorite word.


----------

